# Annual Blade Gathering



## dohap (May 20, 2004)

Annual Gathering of Warsaw Impact Club is planned to be held on 9th-13th of June.
100% of blade training - from folder to long sword and projectiles.
Impact Blade Program is based on Sayoc Kali, FFS and DeAlba System.
Gathering is organized at Western part of Baltic Sea's coast. 
Space is limited.
www.impact.waw.pl/forum
braingame@o2.pl


----------

